# Leaf Removal



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I gotta hand it to SG, they try...to screw us.

Got this email, I have to admit, the sender was trying to be nice.

"FYI- Leaf removal is instructed in your work order. I will not open a
 GCFU to send you back to remove the leaves because I would like for
 you to get paid for all of your work. On your next GCL order, remove
 the leaves from the yard and you can invoice 1 of 2 ways: 1. $12.00/
 per CYD with photo's to support or 2. $2.00/per bag with photo's to
 support."

GCFU? Forum rules prevent me from even guessing at what that stands for. 

But, my real gripe with this is, $12.00 per cyd? It's an FHA property. We get $50 for debris, like trash and old toys. Why so much less for leaves, when I have to rake them up AND sack them to remove. $2 per bag? Hmmm, didn't say what size bag...I got a whole bunch of Wal-Mart bags under the sink...hmmm.

Anyways, its not gonna happen at those prices. We're going to negotiate. :thumbsup:

Anyone else seen this?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

GCFU = grass cut follow up?? I really don't know though


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

i was actually told at one point that leaf removal is part of a grass cut..


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm just shocked that SG is cutting grass! All their properties around here have 2-3' tall lawns.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I'm just shocked that SG is cutting grass! All their properties around here have 2-3' tall lawns.


No kidding. They wanted me to go back to a property for the 3rd time to bid the grass. I told them forget it. You didn't want to pay me to mow it when it was 10 inches tall the first time. The second time it was 30 inches tall if I go back now you might be able to see the house.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, it is short for a grass cut follow up. Actually you would recieve $1.50 per bag and $9 cyd.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

This has been Safeguard's new rules since the first of April this year, so I'm surprised you're just hearing about it. And no, it would be $2 and $12 since their grass cut vendor network is flat rate with no discounts.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll let my old sub who hooked up with safeguard know that. He's been getting $1.50 and $9...poor slob.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

gtx63 said:


> i'll let my old sub who hooked up with safeguard know that. He's been getting $1.50 and $9...poor slob.


can`t believe people work for this


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Some guys just think that there is so much money on the table in Preservation they just have to get out on their own. He used to complain about the prices as if he didn't believe they were that low. He couldn't do private work or construction for me because he didn't have the skillset. So now he is out there shlepping away for $25 maid service and $50 winterizations and complaining that they never send the correct amount on his checks and he can't cover his insurance premiums and fuel for the week. Once he hears he got shorted again, he's liable to just burn the leaves in the front yard and use that for his "during" pic.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Wouldn't leaves only be counted per "compacted cyd" after they were burned?


----------



## bigheaded (May 20, 2013)

To don't bag them anymore, it is not cost effective for SG or Cyprexx. I just Mulch them into dust. I have tried the bagging crap and ended up costing alot more in labor than it was worth.

Once he hears he got shorted again, he's liable to just burn the leaves in the front yard and use that for his "during" pic.[/QUOTE]

LOL... I went to a job that I got under bidded to mow when I first go into the PP I was shocked they had burned almost all of the stuff. Now that i have been in the business for a few years, I burn when ever possible, Sure saves on dump fees.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

This is Hilarious to me. ALL of the SG properties here are a total mess. Most have violations and are overgrown with weeds and trees. Our Craigslist is filled with companies from out of state trying to sub out Scamguard work for $15.00 a grass cut. I guess they include 40 pics that have nothing to do with the grass cut, and you have to rake the leaves?

We may as well slap some new siding on and replace the roof for a $1,000.00 flat fee.


----------



## bigheaded (May 20, 2013)

your bid of $1000.00 is not supported by enough photos. At safeguard we do not want to chargeback our vendors. So if bid is awarded please have enough photos to substaniat your bid.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

This is where clownhats like Safeguard purposely become sloppy. They will award a bid to a contractor, satisfied with the numbers, photos...eh.
After the fact, they scrutinize your invoice and expect more documentation, cut your money and express disappointment at the position you put them in. It's on page 47 of their playbook, complete with stick drawings.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> This is where clownhats like Safeguard purposely become sloppy. They will award a bid to a contractor, satisfied with the numbers, photos...eh.
> After the fact, they scrutinize your invoice and expect more documentation, cut your money and express disappointment at the position you put them in. It's on page 47 of their playbook, complete with stick drawings.



This sounds EXACTLY like Five Brothers!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

No one knows who wrote the playbook; I suspect Lucifer. However, they all share it and use it to some degree. Five Brothers, with us, not so much on the yardwork; the hazards and the debris, yes.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Some guys just think that there is so much money on the table in Preservation they just have to get out on their own. He used to complain about the prices as if he didn't believe they were that low. He couldn't do private work or construction for me because he didn't have the skillset. So now he is out there shlepping away for $25 maid service and $50 winterizations and complaining that they never send the correct amount on his checks and he can't cover his insurance premiums and fuel for the week. Once he hears he got shorted again, he's liable to just burn the leaves in the front yard and use that for his "during" pic.


$50 wints....in Nevada it is illegal for anyone to complete them except plumbers per our contractors board....can't wait to see wint season here!!!!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> No one knows who wrote the playbook; I suspect Lucifer. However, they all share it and use it to some degree. Five Brothers, with us, not so much on the yardwork; the hazards and the debris, yes.



Most of the Nationals are working for the same clients, with the same Regs. FNMA, Freddie, HUD, VA, Etc.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> I gotta hand it to SG, they try...to screw us.
> 
> Got this email, I have to admit, the sender was trying to be nice.
> 
> ...


Go to the property and bag the leavs take the photos of the bags and say some one is ILLEGALLY dumping garbage at the property ! if you have to show what is in the bags take some photos from another job ....

Smarter not harder works like a charm everytime I've run into a similar situation


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Go to the property and bag the leavs take the photos of the bags and say some one is ILLEGALLY dumping garbage at the property ! if you have to show what is in the bags take some photos from another job ....
> 
> Smarter not harder works like a charm everytime I've run into a similar situation


Not good. 
Wouldn't this make you as bad as them?


----------

